# A simple cage design for single bird?



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

I'd love an EZ to clean cage for my single pigeon....One with a wire bottom and a pull out tray for easy cleaning. While searching on online for ideas, I saw this page with a picture of a dog kennel with a chicken wire floor. I was wondering what you all think of it? http://pets.webshots.com/photo/1075520141047086255czCIcq Does it look like a good design? How might the chicken wire be attached to the kennel?...Is chicken wire even safe for a pigeon. I would not want his little feet to fall through! ...I'd appreciate any input


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would not use the wire in the bottom..pigeons like to eat and walk on the ground so that does not seem too comfortable for the pigeon and the chicken wire holes are too large for his feet. I would probably use chucks pads or walmart puppy pads on the bottom weighted down with some bricks..pigeons like to sit on bricks too so that would serve two purposes. or just newspaper with paper towels on the bottom..change out the paper towels a everyday and then change the newpaper out after a few days. or perhaps use rolls of packing paper.. any type of litter would probably fly out and make a mess.. or you could go to the thrift store and buy like 7 towels..change them out everyday and wash on sunday..he could have his own hamper...lol..


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi, I think a cage like that, would be suitable as long as the pigeon was able to get quite regular periods loose to fly, and stretch their wings a bit more. It wouldn't be suitable if it was to protect from cats or rats, i.e. outside somewhere. I think the perch would need to be flat and not rounded as per attachment. If you had square mesh to put over the bottom tray, it may need no support if it was heavy enough wire, or otherwise you could place a couple of pieces of dowel or something across at regular intervals to support it? The mesh they have used is okay, as long as it is smooth and no bits of wire to catch a ring on or sharp bits. Regards Ashley


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Would a newspaper bottom mean lots of poo would collect on his feet?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Prizm said:


> Would a newspaper bottom mean lots of poo would collect on his feet?


if he walks in it..which they do, newspaper is not absorbant so I would at least use paper towels on top of them to absorb moisture..the bricks on the bottom give them a place to sit so they don't walk in the droppings allot and it keeps their nails trimed down some. a shelf on each end is nice as they can bounce from one side to the next ..then you can put the feed and water under the shelf so he does not get droppings in his dishes.


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

spirit wings said:


> if he walks in it..which they do, newspaper is not absorbant so I would at least use paper towels on top of them to absorb moisture..the bricks on the bottom give them a place to sit so they don't walk in the droppings allot and it keeps their nails trimed down some. a shelf on each end is nice as they can bounce from one side to the next ..then you can put the feed and water under the shelf so he does not get droppings in his dishes.


What about pine shavings under the newspaper instead of towels so I could just scoop out the damp shavings rather than have extra laundry?


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

If you didn't want to use a wire floor, (small mesh). You could use shavings, however I would put those on top of the newspaper. Another idea would be to use rice hulls. They are used in Australia sometimes not sure if they are available where you are? If using shaving or similar, you would need to put something around the bottom of the cage sides as otherwise they would get blown all over the place when your pigeon flaps it's wings. The advantage of bedding material like shavings is that they absorb moisture and are easy to clean out, the disadvantage is that they can be dusty and make a mess in feed and water containers if these are not raised above them. A lot of people do use wire mesh and metal grate floors as they are very hygienic, however for such a small area, and if your bird has to remain in there a solid bottom to cage may be more comfortable.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

If your going for a cage like the one in the photo get a used parrot cage. It already comes with a steel floor and catch tray. Just add assorted perches with some being of flat type surface. They come in all sizes and shapes, the larger the better. Make sure its sanitized before using. Good luck- Nick.


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Greek Boy said:


> If your going for a cage like the one in the photo get a used parrot cage. It already comes with a steel floor and catch tray. Just add assorted perches with some being of flat type surface. They come in all sizes and shapes, the larger the better. Make sure its sanitized before using. Good luck- Nick.


Thanks for the suggestion, but there is no room for another cage. The main reason I'm looking for kennel cage designs is because I also have a starling living in a large cat display cage (It's basically a wide five foot tall wire kennel with two doors.) The starling only uses the upper portion of the cage, so I was thinking of sectioning off the lower portion for Target (the pigeon). ..It isn't a flight cage, but it would provide a lot of walking room, plenty of room to stretch his wings, and he could hop up onto ledges and perches. Perhaps even more importantly, it would place him back in the living room which is where he enjoys being the most. His cage is in the hallway right now and he is noooot happy about it ^-^


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

shavings fly all over when they flap their wings. chucks pads or puppy pads would soak up moister..but then so would towels and you can use those over and over again.


----------

